# Winter sunset



## Pauly_G (Jul 8, 2006)

Well after discovering a real like for night shots, and following on from my last set I posted, I popped out yesterday afternoon to brave the cold and try and get a few snaps. The sky looked like it was setting up for a good sunset and it certainly didn't disappoint. The location is a familiar and rather common one, however it still produces some great photos - well I think anyway!

Minor post processing was done to crop in some instances, sharpen a little and correct the white balance.














































What do you think?

Cheers

Paul


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Very nice Paul. Can't say I've seen too many night shots of the bridge, but it does look good :thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

That's a real nice set of photographs you've got there bud:thumb:


----------



## pytru (Dec 8, 2008)

great picture ! 

love particulary the sky colours of the two first pictures !:thumb:


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

sweeeet


----------



## Dave Richardson (Feb 3, 2008)

Wonderful photo's Paul.

The Clifton Bridge looks great at night mate, bet it was damn cold though

Dave


----------



## Pauly_G (Jul 8, 2006)

Cheers all, the light was just great yesterday afternoon - so just set up the tripod, plugged in the wireless release and snapped away!


----------



## Pauly_G (Jul 8, 2006)

Dave Richardson said:


> Wonderful photo's Paul.
> 
> The Clifton Bridge looks great at night mate, bet it was damn cold though
> 
> Dave


Aye indeed! My fingers and toes were starting to go a little numb after a couple of hours of being out and about snapping - quite a lot of the frost had not thawed from the night before.


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Excellent shots :thumb:

must make an effort this year and get out and take some photos


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Yep, it was a sunny day here yesterday, clear air and blue sky, excellent light for photography but I had stuff to do so, as the forecast was the same for today, decided I'd go out for a walk today and take the camera.

Today is heavily overcast and I've been out to the garage and there was a few spots of rain in the air - might make driving to work tomorrow interesting


----------



## Pauly_G (Jul 8, 2006)

Ummm, it's currently trying to snow in Bristol!


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

yeah we've just had a very light dusting


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

I like:thumb:
Taken some pics there myself when I was down visiting some friends. Those railings are a pain!!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Lovely pics - I love a sunset or sunrise!


----------



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

Lovely pics mate :thumb:


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

Great pics, that would also look nice time lapse. miss Bristol


----------



## OrangePeel (Feb 19, 2007)

Cracking pictures mate, many thanks for sharing!


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice set of pics Paul.

Like the last one best, i might have cropped it even more than you're original. Though I'm not criticising the content.

Good location, i think opening the lens a bit more would have reduced the starburst effect on the lights, though if thats what you were aiming for its spot on.:thumb:

Personal preference really. Keep up the good work mate, reminds me to make sure the D80's batteries charged tonight.


----------



## Pauly_G (Jul 8, 2006)

Cheers all!

I find night photography quite satisfying although you have to be pretty patient.



James_R said:


> Nice set of pics Paul.
> 
> Like the last one best, i might have cropped it even more than you're original. Though I'm not criticising the content.
> 
> ...


Thinking back I really didn't play about with the aperture much, whilst shooting in manual I was mainly focusing (no pun intended!) on the shutter speed and using liveview to manually focus.

Cheers


----------



## Silver R26 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice set of pics there :thumb:


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Pauly_G said:


> Thinking back I really didn't play about with the aperture much, whilst shooting in manual I was mainly focusing (no pun intended!) on the shutter speed and using liveview to manually focus.
> 
> Cheers


I understand Paul. Swings and roundabouts really, if you want to capture light trails from the moving cars you might end up getting stuck with a small aperture to get the exposure length at the selected ISO.

How do you find the Live View? Any good?


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

I think I.K. Brunel would be pleased with them.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Cool pics mate


----------



## Pauly_G (Jul 8, 2006)

James_R said:


> I understand Paul. Swings and roundabouts really, if you want to capture light trails from the moving cars you might end up getting stuck with a small aperture to get the exposure length at the selected ISO.
> 
> How do you find the Live View? Any good?


Aye, I was keen to capture the light trails from the cars, which dictates a reasonably small aperture to allow a longish shutter. Although with a digital camera you have the luxury of playing away until your CF card is full!

The Live View on the 40D has its uses, although it's not really a true Live View in the Compact camera sense. I use the Live View all the time on my Canon G7, and the Live Histogram on that is pretty neat. With the 40D I have purely been using Live View for focusing at night and macro stuff. For this it's pretty good, switch to Live View, magnify by a factor of 10 the area of the image where you want to focus and off you play with the focus ring.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Pauly_G said:


> Aye, I was keen to capture the light trails from the cars, which dictates a reasonably small aperture to allow a longish shutter. Although with a digital camera you have the luxury of playing away until your CF card is full!
> 
> The Live View on the 40D has its uses, although it's not really a true Live View in the Compact camera sense. I use the Live View all the time on my Canon G7, and the Live Histogram on that is pretty neat. With the 40D I have purely been using Live View for focusing at night and macro stuff. For this it's pretty good, switch to Live View, magnify by a factor of 10 the area of the image where you want to focus and off you play with the focus ring.


Nice camera the 40D.:thumb:

I went to the camera shop for an EOS450D and after handling the Nikon D80 came back with one of them instead. Miles better build quality and feel imo than the Canon.

Then the sales guy passed me the 40D:doublesho Now that felt proper quality. Substantial size too. I didnt have a budget as such, just a rough price in mind once I'd got a decent lens and the 40D would have meant I'd have had to go for a budget lens. When youre spending that much on a body - the lens needs to do it justice.


----------



## Pauly_G (Jul 8, 2006)

Yep the D80 is a great camera, my parents and sister both have one and I've played with it a lot, plus it's a bargain at the moment! I certainly considered it when I was looking back in August....although I've always been a Canon man....Ixus 400, Powershot G7....which have done me proud.

The entry level offerings from both Canon and Nikon are really impressive these days, but I also wanted that extra build quality, bigger body and better user interface, so picking it up in August after the 50D was released meant I got a good deal.

I am really getting into taking photos and just popping out for walks to see what I can find....I have discovered I might be developing a lens collecting addiction....keep on viewing the Sigma 30mm f1.4 on Jessops....hmmmmm!


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Pauly_G said:


> Yep the D80 is a great camera, my parents and sister both have one and I've played with it a lot, plus it's a bargain at the moment! I certainly considered it when I was looking back in August....although I've always been a Canon man....Ixus 400, Powershot G7....which have done me proud.
> 
> The entry level offerings from both Canon and Nikon are really impressive these days, but I also wanted that extra build quality, bigger body and better user interface, so picking it up in August after the 50D was released meant I got a good deal.
> 
> I am really getting into taking photos and just popping out for walks to see what I can find....I have discovered I might be developing a lens collecting addiction....keep on viewing the Sigma 30mm f1.4 on Jessops....hmmmmm!


I've got the Sigma 18-200 optically stabilised lens for the D80 - nice piece of kit - feels good, fast, nice and quiet. And very convenient, you can leave it on for all occasions really. I've had a couple of Sigma lenses in the past on my old 35mm cameras. I'm going for something with a bit more reach next. Will probably go for a Nikon or Sigma again.


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

Pauly_G said:


> What do you think?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paul


i like this one alot, good shots mate.:thumb:


----------

